# Wether weight/age...just curious



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When is an ideal time for a wether to be born if used for 4-H? I know nothing about showing market wethers. 
Our county 4-H kids typically show their animals in July - closer to the state fair, which is at the end of August. <Our county fair is usually 2nd or 3rd week in June>.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If the fair is in june but they shoe all the way till august I would say you want you wethers born in january maybe febuary if u want them on schedule for the august show. If you want them to be more ready for the june show I would say they should be born in december or january. Our fair is the end of july but our wethers cannot be born before january 1st.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger I appreciate it! I'd like for my kids to try showing wether's or market does. I know nothing about market does...do you typically prep them like a market wether - exercise, diet and such? And clip them like a wether or like a breeding doe? 

With our fair being so early in the season, they always try to push the 4-H/FFA kids livestock show until July/end of July so they have more time to get their animals ready. I think State Fair is close to the end of August. I don't see us going to state fair, but of course we'd want the option open if the kids get the opportunity and want to go.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Our county fair is mid-August and most of the boers are born in Jan or Feb. Maybe even March.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I was told 6 months old approximately, so that sounds right. We have Feb/March wethers for Labor Day weekend county fair!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ours have to be under 12 months on our circuit. So the breeders have them from end of december to about march. The circuit the starts in the middle of august and goes to the middle of october. We sell them at the state fair and have our awards there too. As long they have their baby teeth they can be shown. If its the occasional doe show then you just hvae to prove they are under 12 months. We typically have one show every week, sometimes two a week (Friday PM then Saturday AM). There are two spring shows in april that older goats go too. Our county allowes any age doe, and wethers that have are old enough to have had all vaccines


----------

